# Imperial Aramaic: We/Us



## Jamal31

Hello,

Does anyone know what the Imperiac Aramaic of the pronoun 'we' or 'us' is? I have the Syriac as ܐܢܚܢܢ (or alternatively as ܐܚܢܢ or ܚܢܢ) and Arabaic equivalent of course as نحن.


----------



## fdb

It is written as ʾnḥn or ʾnḥnh, probably pronounced as /ʾanaḥnā/.

In Syriac ܐܚܢܢ is an archaic spelling.


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks, fdb.


----------



## JAN SHAR

What about אֲנָן? Does it mean we in Imperial Aramaic also?


----------



## radagasty

I'm not sure that I've come across such a form in Imperial Aramaic, for the fuller form אנחנא/אנחנה would be expected.


----------

